# Using sheetrock 90



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

Lemkie, check out the "Joint Compound" thread in the Drywall & Plaster forum. Might be helpful.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

DIYRemodeler said:


> Lemkie, check out the "Joint Compound" thread in the Drywall & Plaster forum. Might be helpful.


Seems that thread just confused me even more... Is it a bad idea to use Sheetrock 90 for taping with paper tape?

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

I did some reading on the cgc website. If I'm understanding correctly it says to fill tapered joints with 1 coat of Sheetrock 90 and no tape, then to put the tape on with a second coat. Is this common practice? I've always put my tape on with the first coat when using the premixed stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes pre fill and first coat with the 90 then the premixed to finish. Just because it says 90 minutes a lot of things can alter that. Using warm water to mix will make it set faster, the warmer the faster. Heat and humidity are also factors. Sometimes it will still look wet, the 90 minutes means it should be hard enough to re-coat. These powdered muds, called hot muds, dry by chemical reaction whereas the premixed dry by setting or air drying. This is why the hot mud can be recoated even though it still looks wet. Just be sure it is set enough that your knife won't gouge it when you put on the next coat.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

So there is no tape with the first coat of mud at all? Only with the 2nd coat?

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Lemkie said:


> So there is no tape with the first coat of mud at all? Only with the 2nd coat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


No this is not true. If you have large gaps or openings like between your sheets then you need to pre-fill. If your sheets are tight together then use your first coat to tape.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> No this is not true. If you have large gaps or openings like between your sheets then you need to pre-fill. If your sheets are tight together then use your first coat to tape.


Excellent. Thanks for the clarification!

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You can re coat with mud but not paint and or primer, till it's dry.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

If your good at tapping and in a hurry get the 45 min and put fans on it. you can also mix some quick in with your topping compound so it will set faster. And a lot of people don't know this but after you mix up your quickset let it set in the pan without touching it for 1 min for the chemical reaction to start.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

scottktmrider said:


> If your good at tapping and in a hurry get the 45 min and put fans on it. you can also mix some quick in with your topping compound so it will set faster. And a lot of people don't know this but after you mix up your quickset let it set in the pan without touching it for 1 min for the chemical reaction to start.


Thanks. I got it done with the 90 and that was quick setting enough haha. It went pretty well. The stuffs definitely not as smooth as the premix stuff. How do you guys normally do your inside corners? I did a tape and a fill coat with the 90 then went over it with premix. Was that the proper way?

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

That is fine by doing it with the hot hot mud first you added a lot of strength to the corner and lowered the chance of cracking. Take your knife and knock off any high places then finish with your pre-mix and you will be fine.


----------



## alexlacelle (Feb 27, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> That is fine by doing it with the hot hot mud first you added a lot of strength to the corner and lowered the chance of cracking. Take your knife and knock off any high places then finish with your pre-mix and you will be fine.


This is what I did. Good to know I did it right for sure. I think I will stick to this technique for future jobs

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Lemkie said:


> Thanks. I got it done with the 90 and that was quick setting enough haha. It went pretty well. The stuffs definitely not as smooth as the premix stuff. How do you guys normally do your inside corners? I did a tape and a fill coat with the 90 then went over it with premix. Was that the proper way?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


That is why you need to allways use bucket mud for your finish coat cause the quickest doesn't have a good finish and you can't sand it.
Sorry my post came a little late,I am just getting back on the site so I am catching up on posts


----------

